
SETI has observed a “strong” signal that may originate from a Sun-like star - signa11
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/seti-has-observed-a-strong-signal-that-may-originate-from-a-sun-like-star/
======
dvh
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376805)

